
Blue carpenter bees, found in SE Asia, India and China, can reach 28mm in length - bookofjoe
https://www.australiangeographic.com.au/blogs/creatura-blog/2018/04/the-blue-beauty-with-an-impressive-coat-of-fuzz/
======
rini17
It's so awesome when one is roaming around the garden, we have here its
eurasian cuisin:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylocopa_violacea](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xylocopa_violacea)

